# Alot of Gills for first time fishing experience



## terry0hio (Jun 23, 2009)

So 2 weeks ago while at Indian lake for a B-day picnic and day of boating, my girlfriends niece(she's 6) saw me catch a couple fish around the dock area and became an instant fan of fishing. I was both amazed and quite excited. No one in my girlfriends family fishes and always looks at me like i'm a weirdo when i talk about it. Anyway, after the second catch she was like, i want to fish so i grabbed one of the rented push button poles i had(rented 4 extra poles cause i thought maybe someone else would want to fish...they did not!), threw on a rattle trap gave her a quick 10 second lesson in casting and she sat their and fished for almost 45 minutes. Just casting and reeling in, non stop. Everyone was amazed. I heard thru the grapevine that she's been talking about going fishing non-stop for the last 2 weeks. So i went out, bought her a push button of her own and this saturday i'm gonna go pick her up and take her fishing.

My question for you guys is: I live in the beavercreek area(SW OHIO) and want to know the best place to take a 6 year old where she is guaranteed to catch some blue gills. Would like to travel less than an hour if possible. I don't want her to lose interest so i want to make sure she catches a few, size does not matter. We don't have a boat, will have to be shore fishing. Any advice?

Thanks, great site by the way!!!

Terry


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Dont know where to fish in that part of the state but just wanted to say great job in getting a kid fishing. My little girl is 4 and I take her any chance I get, she loves it!


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe you should post your question in the southwest ohio fishing section of this forum. Someone there would be more able to help you.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

You should be able to catch lots of bluegill and small bass at guilford as long as you are using live bait. Another option is to take her to Little beaver creek and catch some crayfish. Then put them on a hook and throw them into a pool with or without a bobber. She will love catching a 4 inch bluegill, but she will be hooked if she catches a 14 inch smallmouth. When my son was four I hooked an 18 inch smallmouth and made him bring it in. You should have seen his eyes!

Bdrape


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

have you tried the beavercreek wetlands or the beavcreek Y? ceaser creek isnt that far away. i use to live in beavercreek for a few years. lotst of places to fish. also try john bryan. pm me if you got any questions.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Bdrape said:


> You should be able to catch lots of bluegill and small bass at guilford as long as you are using live bait. Another option is to take her to Little beaver creek and catch some crayfish. Then put them on a hook and throw them into a pool with or without a bobber. She will love catching a 4 inch bluegill, but she will be hooked if she catches a 14 inch smallmouth. When my son was four I hooked an 18 inch smallmouth and made him bring it in. You should have seen his eyes!
> 
> Bdrape


I did the same with my Son, I had a hole in a local river that the only thing you really needed to do was float a bass minnow through there without and weight and it was on, have video of him around the age of 7-8 with 16-18" smallies, now back to the topic I would say that if your just after gills that any pond around would produce gills with live bait, last week my Son and I were on Lake Logan for the first time and didnt know what to do, we just found some shade and shoreline brush and caught many gills, we played with them every night until the channel cat action picked up.


----------

